# Radon Slide 160 Carbon Lagerschraube gebrochen!



## deepsnow (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin heute einem DEFEKT auf die Spur gekommen, wollte am Sonntag in Garmisch ne Tour fahren als meine Begleitung gesehen hat, wie mein Rahmen beim Tretlager weg kippt.
Heute dann die Überraschung die Lagerschraube unterm Kettenblatt war abgerissen
Frage
- hatte schon jemand das gleiche Problem 
- was für ein Gewinde haben die Lagerschraube
- wie und was habt ihr gemach
- wie kann ein so Sicherheitsrelevante Teil brechen, bin kein extrem biker.
Vg Markus


----------



## ron101 (4. Juli 2018)

Da gab es schon einige:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-211#post-13316043

cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greifswald (4. Juli 2018)

Ist ein bekanntes Problem bei dem Rahmen: Meist fehlte Schraubensicherung und die Schraube dreht sich durch die Bewegung des Hinterbaus raus - und auf dann wohl abgeschert.


----------



## Kriesel (5. Juli 2018)

greifswald schrieb:


> Ist ein bekanntes Problem bei dem Rahmen: Meist fehlte Schraubensicherung und die Schraube dreht sich durch die Bewegung des Hinterbaus raus - und auf dann wohl abgeschert.



Die bricht auch ohne sich loszudrehen. Die alten Aluschrauben sind einfach nicht stabil genug.


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Juni 2022)

Jetzt hats auch mein Lieblingsbike erwischt:





Radon Slide Carbon B650 10.0 Baujahr 2014.

Hat irgend jemand Erfahrung, wie ich den Schraubenstummel aus dem Rahmen bekomme?





Dank im Voraus

Mike


----------



## Cs92 (3. Juli 2022)

@Monsterwade 
Wie hast du denn den Schrauben Rest rausbekommen? 

Ich stehe aktuell vor dem selben Problem. 

Habe es schon mit einem Linksausdreher versucht. Leider, auch auf Grund von Platzmangel, hat das nicht funktioniert. 

Gruß


----------

